

Ask HN: Ruby on Rails or PHP for MVPs - Andrewbass

In general which do you prefer for building MVP&#x27;s? I can build an extremely basic (and crappy) CRUD app on the LAMP stack but my code isn&#x27;t very modular. Would Rails be better for rapid modular development?
======
mark_l_watson
This is easy to answer: use the stack that you have the most experience with
so you can concentrate on writing a web app, not learning new tech.

Personally I like to separate "learning new tech" from "getting work done."

~~~
Andrewbass
That's a great point. what frameworks do you like for PHP?

~~~
mark_l_watson
None. I sometimes use PHP on AppEngine, but use it without any framework
except for the Google Auth support.

